# Ectropion



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

such a sweet, sweet face ! *wants puppy hug* I look at my Eli and see a tiny little droop from time to time, but then sometimes I don't see it. Maybe it's his facial expressions as to say "wow mom, you're crazy!" But I do see what you are referring to, and after keeping up with your vet and nothing is concerned, I wonder if its just a growth stage?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

You might want to check with your breeder. In some lines, this is fairly common and as the head grows, will self correct, a growth thing as mentioned above.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Dooley is so beautiful!

When Summit was younger, I thought he might have the same problem, mentioned it to the vet, got the same response you received. It's completely gone now.


----------



## Aprilmhagan (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you all! I'll speak with my vet about it again at his next checkup but until then it doesn't seem to be bothering him. Hoping like you all have said that he grows out of it


----------



## Cwoof (Mar 30, 2019)

I know this thread is 4 years old, but if the OP is still here can I ask if your dogs eyes rectified after he grew?


----------



## DonnellE00 (7 mo ago)

Thanks


----------

